# You Know You're Owned By A Tiel When...



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

...you put a necklace on specifically for your tiels enjoyment! 

Everyone can add their ideas about what shows you're owned by a tiel, we'll see what crazy things we all do for our crested babies.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

when you make a nice plate of veggies for them before anyone else gets anything


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When you have to check your shoulder for poop before you leave the house...

When you find feathers in your hair...

When you tweep back to your tiel...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

you know your owned by a tiel when.... the poop on your shirt doesn't bother you but grosses everyone else around you out...lol



Babyluv12 said:


> When you have to check your shoulder for poop before you leave the house...


haha you beat me to it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When you're writing this post


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

When you can't wait to get home at night to see it!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

When you would rather skip school just to stay home with them.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

when your online about 14 hours a day researching on tiel forums...

you wake up early to play with them

you give them all the food and you don't eat (my mom will ask me what to buy for groceries, and i tell her to get me lettuce, and carrots and stuff ' for me'... which really means for them... i don't eat them, as i give them to the birds) hehe. So im the one eating like a bird, and they are the oens eating like a 5 star resort...

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

When yout steal the veggies your mom bought for soup and she needs it and she even told you not to touch them lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When they are on the grocery list every week


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

when you spend more money on them then you do yourself


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

When you spend over 1000 in cages through out 2 years. ( i know some people even spend more so i'm not complaining)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> When you spend over 1000 in cages through out 2 years. ( i know some people even spend more so i'm not complaining)


I wish i had $1000 to spend on cages. 

....you cut your nice warm shower short because you want to get photos of the cute soggy cockatiels before they dry.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When you hear them tweep after you if you are out of their sight..and you answer back.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

When you start lecturing them on cockatiel etiquette, because obviously your babies understand you.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> I wish i had $1000 to spend on cages.


 I wish i knew were that money came from lol
well lets see,First cage ever bought was $100,Second bigger cage was $265, Cockatiels cage was $275, New huge flight cage comming $430( could be more yet tho),$1060 Total. not bad but i will get hopfully The 275 back from the tiels cage when is sell it again.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

When you walk in the front door, you whistle loudly to them so they know you're home.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

You make your parent drive 45 minutes across town just to get the right bird food.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

When you feel bad for sleeping in because you know it means they stay covered up for longer.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When you keep suggesting to your employer that they should have a work from home option, just so you can be home with them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You spend $14 on a toy you KNOW isn't going to last more than a few days.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> You make your parent drive 45 minutes across town just to get the right bird food.


 I wish my Dad would drive me to get the food. I have to buy it over the internet  When you buy a cockatiel toy necklace and walk outside with it on


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When you feel bad for having a job...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

When your tiel chirps when you enter the room or if it screams when you go out, so you go back in because you can't help it ?


----------

